# Best Appetizer?



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2006)

you have ever eaten,give us the recipe if you so choose to...
I love lobster rolls,and cocktail shrimp.... but I do not know how the lobster rolls were made...


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Feb 15, 2006)

These are really great
 
Blue Crab Stuffed Mushrooms Caps
 
1 1/2 pound(s) , Crab Meat 
12 large , Fresh Mushrooms 
4 medium , Cloves Garlic 
1/2 cup(s) , Cottage Cheese 
3 tablespoon(s) , Breadcrumbs 
2 tablespoon(s) , Onions Finely Minced
2 tablespoon(s) , Dry White Wine 
1 1/2 tablespoon(s) , Butter Melted
1 1/2 tablespoon(s) , Olive Oil 
0 to taste , Worcestershire Sauce 
 
 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
Instructions: 
After removing stems from mushroom caps, finely mince stems and set aside; lightly oil a skillet and place mushroom caps upside down in the pan and brush with butter. In a saucepan, heat olive oil to hot and add minced stems, garlic, onions, and sauté over medium heat (4-5 minutes), then remove from heat. Add Worcestershire sauce, cottage cheese and 1 Tbsp. breadcrumbs and stir to blend, and then fold in Crab Meat. Spoon mixture into mushroom caps, sprinkle with remaining breadcrumbs, and broil at least 4-5" from heat (6-8 minutes), or until browned on top. Serve immediately


----------



## GB (Feb 15, 2006)

I doubt it was the best I have ever had, but one of my favorites (and they are super easy to make) is bacon wrapped watermelon rind. They disapear so fast that whenever we make them we need to eat a few before we bring them out of the kitchen and to the guests


----------



## MJ (Feb 15, 2006)

I have so many, but this is so easy and good!

1 cup grape jelly
1 cup chili sauce
1 pkg. cocktail wieners or/and meatballs
Mix the jelly and chili sauce and add the wieners/meatballs and simmer on the stove for one hour.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2006)

chef jimmy thats sounds really good I will try that...


----------



## GB (Feb 15, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> I have so many, but this is so easy and good!
> 
> 1 cup grape jelly
> 1 cup chili sauce
> ...


MJ we make these with meatballs all the time. We do it in the crockpot though. Just pour everything together, turn on, enjoy.

Once we made about 80 meatballs worth for a party that got snowed out. I sat on the couch with the whole crockpot next to me and proceeded to eat about 3/4 of the whole thing


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

I love stuffed mushrooms
and spinach artichoke dip.  ( both recipes already posted)


----------



## MJ (Feb 15, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> MJ we make these with meatballs all the time. We do it in the crockpot though. Just pour everything together, turn on, enjoy.
> 
> Once we made about 80 meatballs worth for a party that got snowed out. I sat on the couch with the whole crockpot next to me and proceeded to eat about 3/4 of the whole thing


Ya oinker! 

I do that in the crockpot too GB, but I've found out you can't let them simmer to long (like overnight), or they just start to taste funny. I also buy my meatballs frozen at the store...


----------



## GB (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah we buy them frozen too. That is a big time saver!


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 15, 2006)

frozen meatballs? its about time someone shared that timesaving tip with me - what the heck, i may try that this weekend!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing all the posts for this.

With our party coming up I need ideas.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 15, 2006)

i have so many favorites - baked brie is top of the list - also the creamy artichoke dip posted here - this is one of my favorites because it tastes good and is easy to make - 

Sunset Dip

Spread one package of room-temp cream cheese on a platter
top with one jar salsa or picante sauce
top with 2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
microwave til cheese is melted - serve with chips

i also like the very easy queso dip - 1 can rotelle and one block of velveeta cheese - microwave til blended together - serve with chips - not very healthy, but hey, its good!


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 15, 2006)

I usually set out an antipasta spread...olives peppers cheeses and smoked or preserved meat or fish item , breads etc.  BUt a fresh made caponata (sweet and sour eggplant saute) on crusty bread is sooooooooooo gooooood!  

But trust me I love meatballs too (homemade or store boughten!)  I also LOVE CHEESE!  (did I say cheese was good too?)  ANd 7 layer texmex dip is really good too.  and....................................


----------



## jkath (Feb 15, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> ........not very healthy, but hey, its good!


"Not very healthy" to me, means "this is unbelievably tasty and you must try some!"  so I will!

As for the frozen meatballs - what a lifesaver indeed! They come in various forms - regular, italian (with seasonings).....heck, you can even get frozen swedish meatballs at Ikea! Try crockpotting the regular ones with nothing but a bottle of BBQ sauce and you'll have people flocking around the dish!


I still like Buckytom's proscuitto wrapped cantaloupe bites, 

and another amazing favorite is making little cubes of English White Cheddar on toothpicks with red seedless grapes on top of them.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 15, 2006)

One my family like and we have often is just a cooked sausage like Aidells garlic and artichoke, wrapped in puff pastry, baked til the pastry is puffy and golden, slice into rounds and serve with several mustards.
Another is simply  one of the small around baguette, sliced into rounds, toasted on both sides, then topped with a mix of gorgonzola and marscapone and topped with a toasted walnut..I sometimes just chop up the tasted nuts and mix into the cheeses. One other we like is easy, wash and peel a cucumber, but leave some of the dark green skin around the cucumber, then slice into 1/2 inch rounds, top with a crab, mayo,lemon juice, chopped fresh mint, a drop or so of Tabasco and salt and pepper..

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 15, 2006)

My favorite or best appetizers are:

sweet and sour meatballs
spinach dip
artichoke dip
shrimp mold
cheese ball
layered Mexican dip
stuffed jalapenos
spicy Thai shrimp

It is hard for me to just pick one!!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2006)

geez jkath, i wish i could take credit for prosciutto e melone, but those darn italians beat me to it.

my favorite irish appetizer is a rustic wheat cracker, topped with sharp cheddar cheese, diced raw onion, and spicy brown mustard. great with a cold 1.



my favorite spanish/portugese appy is garlic shrimp, aka camerones al mojo de ajo.

1 lb jumbo shrimp, shells spilt but intact, cleaned
1/2 cup chopped white onion
4 large cloves of garlic
1 tsp. sea salt
1/2 tsp black pepper
3/4 cup evoo

puree the onion, garlic, s&p, and 1/2 cup evoo. toss with shrimp and let marinate 1 to 2 hours.
heat remaining 1/4 cup evoo in a skillet over high heat, add shrimp and marinade and sautee until the shrimp are opaque, or cooked thru to your liking, about 4 minutes. serve with crusty bread to soak up all of that good garlic oil when the shrimp are gone.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 16, 2006)

Sunset Dip Sounds Very Good...michelemarie


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 16, 2006)

Buffalo wings with blue cheese dressing.Recipies posted for several variations


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 16, 2006)

I like to make mini quiche's with either your traditional crust or wonton wrappers.

Cheese Fondue

Of course melon with prochutto, but I like to cut my melon with a baller and then put a square of prochutto on top with toothpick. These are nice served in carved out mellon.

Dried beef dip-I am going to post a thread with this recipe later

crispy baked or fried ravioli, but the only problem with this one is it needs to be served after baking.

I know I have posted this several times before, but no matter what I serve this one seems to be the biggest hit.

*Tex Mex dip*
1st layer
2 cans frito lay bean dip (white label)-sometimes I will use black bean dip if I can't find frito lay.

2nd layer
3 ripe avocados
2 T. lemon juice
1/2 t. salt
1/4 t. pepper

3rd layer
1 8oz. carton sour cream
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1 package taco seasoning mix

Remaining Layers
1 bunch scallions, chopped
1 green pepper, chopped
1 can black olives, chopped
2 tomatoes, chopped
Longhorn Cheese, grated
Fritos or Doritos

Layer ingredients in order given. Serve with chips. We like fritos

*crescent wrap brie*
I take a piece of brie. I add a pre-bought spice mixtrue (I can't remember the name right now since I am at work) it had dill, lemon, garlic and other herbs. I blend the 2 together and work the brie back into shape. Wrap crescent rolls around it. Design something pretty on top, brush with egg wash and bake until golden.

I'm haven't experimented with other mix in ideas for the brie, but plan to.

*lobster mousse*
1 can tomato soup
1/2 cup onion, chopped
cup celery, chopped
8 oz. cream cheese
1 envelope unflavored gelatin
1 cup mayonnaise
12 oz. lobster cooked (my mom uses 2 tails) cooked and chopped
1/2 cup warm liquid of lobster juice

Heat soup and cream cheese until melted. Soften gelatin in warmed lobster juice and mix everything together. Add a dash of hot pepper. Spray mold with pam. Fill and chill. Serve with crackers. We use ritz crackers. 

Really pretty molded in the shape of a lobster.  This is a picture of the one we use 
http://www.justcopper.com/copper/lobster-mold.htm


----------

